# A gal who after our hearts here.



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

This was in the local Seattle paper the other day and I decided that it might be interesting to you guys.

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/nwgardens/203714_lovejoy16.html?searchpagefrom=1&searchdiff=3

Click the link and read the article. Lets see some of your ideas on this article.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

It just goes to show that both partners can benefit from the purchase of the appropriate equipment. He smiles. She smiles. What an astute woman she is.

:tractorsm


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Now there is a woman that understands marketing!


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Tractor or "That Woman"*

I will have to say that she has presented a well thought out justification for a tractor purchase. Notice her title in gardening etc.?

They used to say that the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. I have found that if I am on the seat of a tractor, I don't get hungry as often!

It also gave me some ideas on gardening.


----------

